# Blue Bottle Flies



## casperpage (Nov 30, 2015)

Do any of you feed Blue Bottle Flies to your Matids? If so what do you use to get them to pupate?

Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes. For me they are a primary food. Not sure what you are asking. If I buy the spikes I just keep them in a container and they pupate pretty quickly.


----------



## casperpage (Nov 30, 2015)

I take them out of the fridge and put them in the cage with my mantis and they just die. I've tried putting them in other containers with food. in other containers with nothing. and they all just die. figured I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Vlodek (Nov 30, 2015)

That's the same thing I do. Buy spikes leave them at room temp and they pupate after 1-3 days. After 7-14 days they emerge as adult flies.


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2015)

casperpage said:


> I take them out of the fridge and put them in the cage with my mantis and they just die. I've tried putting them in other containers with food. in other containers with nothing. and they all just die. figured I was doing something wrong.


What are you keeping in the fridge? Flies, spikes, or pupae? I've never had problems with BB's before.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 30, 2015)

I buy several hundred at a time. I put them in a deli cup. I take out a bunch and put them in a bigger deli cup. When they hatch I hand them out to everyone.


----------



## casperpage (Dec 2, 2015)

Rick said:


> What are you keeping in the fridge? Flies, spikes, or pupae? I've never had problems with BB's before.


spikes.


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2015)

casperpage said:


> spikes.


You should be able to just take out the amount you need, place into a container, and let them be. They should pupate within a week at which point you can just wait until they eclose. I feed the adults honey.


----------



## casperpage (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. I finally had one hatch last night. She caught that bad boy almost instantly!


----------



## Sticky (Dec 22, 2015)

When I have bought spikes, I keep them at room temps til they pupate then keep them in the fridge.


----------

